# Final Cut THIS WORKS GREAT!!!!!!



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

If anyone else tries this please let me know how it works for you especially if you use different grits of sand paper. I'm going to try it on my miter saw and skill saw also to see how it works with them.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Great post thanks for the information!
I'd be interested in finding out what luck others have had with this setup. Is 100 grit the way to go or would finer grits give a better finish? The Woodworking Shop has 9" PSA discs in 11 different grits.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I was leery when I first saw this advertised. I am glad to hear an independent review that it actually does work. By the way, very nice glider.


----------



## UnstoppableDrew (Dec 1, 2008)

I could only find the blade itself on the MLCS site. Do they sell just packs of sandpaper discs you can use on your existing blades ?


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

Drew, looks like they removed the sanding disc, but here is a link to a lady on ebay that has all sizes and grits, and really good prices. She also accepts money orders. http://cgi.ebay.com/9-SELF-STICK-SANDING-DISCS-100-GRIT-CLOTH_W0QQitemZ310105344002QQihZ021QQcategoryZ20796QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## UnstoppableDrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link Built2Last ! For others who come along later, here's a link to that sellers 'Other Items', since that particular auction has ended:
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/barbkat


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey guys although the original link to whatever it was this post was about is now gone I want to thank you for the link to "SandPaper Lady" on Ebay. She has great prices and hopefully the product will be too.

Cheers
Joe


----------

